# my 38 planted updated



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

So recently I removed some of the easier growing plants I wasnt to fond of and added some other plants as my conditions have improved for housing plants, ive kept some of the existing plants and they are doing great. As you can see by the images below I have 3 red plants I added, I only had green ones before and thought I was laking some contrast, I also added some dhg on the left and glosso on the right for some possible carpetting ( hopeful I should say). The one red plant on the right looks like its in pretty bad shape, this is how I got it from BA however. Im posting pictures to get some advice or opinions on anything ive done wrong or what I can do to improve the current health of my plants. I'll tell you a bit about my tank; 38 gallons, aqua clear 70 and maxijet 600 power head hooked up to 2 2litre diy co2, dual t5ho strip with 10k and 6700k, florite dark substrate. light period is 9 hrs, I dose excel every other day and seachem comprehensive and seachem potassium, I began adding the seachem potassium due to some yellow spots on some of my swords prior to any addition of co2. As for water changes ive only been topping it off and I havent been doing any gravel vacs as I worry about disturbing any roots especially the carpetting plants. Thanks for reading


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

good start...but you just gave me a stiffed neck looking at the pics. lol..


----------

